# Griffin Radiator Cap



## cobaltbot (Jan 17, 2008)

I finally got formal permission for the woods near Charlie's house.  Yesterday at lunch I dug this Griffin radiator cap I'm assuming was made by the Griffin Radiator Company but not sure when or for what.  It's in rough shape and missing a wing I'm trying to find but an interesting thing to pull out of the dirt.


----------



## towhead (Jan 17, 2008)

Griffin, a mythical bird or maybe creature....anyway, there is one on EB right now....might wanna see what it goes for....

http://www.find-deal.com/search.php?search=griffin+radiator+cap


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Julie, I did see that one, slightly different model but the same thing.  Not much info, was at $31 last I looked.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2008)

I am pretty sure that is part of a motometer. That would be a temp guagr now a days. I'm am not sure what car it came on or if it was an after market piece.


----------



## towhead (Jan 17, 2008)

Maybe if you know what it is....or who...Adonis, Mercury, a Knight, etc., you could find it here-towards bottom of page:  

http://www.donsommer.com/aa/catalog6.html 

 Unfortunately no pix though....you'd have to guess and then maybe try to find a pic....


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 17, 2008)

I think its a Griffin or Gryphon.  That's quite a list and there is a 1928 Chevy Gryphon listed but I think those are all hood ornaments. A motometer huh.  Here's Wikipedia's def of Griffin:
 For other uses, see Griffin (disambiguation).[/align]


 



[/align]Statue of a griffin at St. Mark's Basilica in Venice.[/align][/align][/align]


 



[/align]An unusually naturalistic depiction of a griffin by Sir John Tenniel for Lewis Carrollâ€™s _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_.[/align][/align][/align]


 



[/align]A very early appearance of gryphons, dating from before 2000 BCE, two of them shown in comapny with the Sumerian deity Ningizzida.[/align][/align][/align]The *griffin*, *griffon* or *gryphon*[1] (from Old French _grifon_[2]) is a legendary creature with the body of a lion and the head and wings of an eagle. As the lion was traditionally considered the king of the beasts and the eagle the king of the birds, the griffin was thought to be an especially powerful and majestic creature.[3] In antiquity it was a symbol of divine power and a guardian of the divine.[4]
 Most contemporary illustrations give the griffin the forelegs of an eagle, with an eagle's legs and talons, although in some older illustrations it has a lion's forelimbs; it generally has a lion's hindquarters, however. Its eagle's head is conventionally given prominent ears; these are sometimes described as the lion's ears, but are often elongated (more like a horse's), and are sometimes feathered. Some writers describe the tail as a serpent, in the manner of a chimera.[_citation needed_]
 Infrequently, a griffin is portrayed without wings (or a wingless eagle-headed lion is identified as a griffin); in 15th-century and later heraldry such a beast may be called a *male griffin*, an *alce* or a *keythong*. In heraldry, a griffin always has aquiline forelimbs; the beast with leonine forelimbs is distinguished as the *opinicus*.


----------



## madman (Jan 17, 2008)

hey steve very nice ,  youve got a nack for finding very interesting things,  always look forward to yer posts mike


----------

